# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Οδοιπορικό στη Σκανδιναβία

## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους! 
Σας παρουσιάζω σήμερα μερικές εικόνες από ένα σύντομο επαγγελματικό ταξίδι στη Σκανδιναβία πριν λίγες ημέρες. 

Μαζί με ένα συνάδελφο είχαμε δύο ραντεβού για δουλειά, κόντα στο Helsingoer (Δανία) και στο Moss (Νορβηγία). Ευτυχώς, ξέροντας ότι μου αρέσουν τα πλοία, δεν είχε πρόβλημα στο να με αφήσει να κανονίσω το ταξίδι  :Wink: 

Τελικά το πλάνο διαμορφώθηκε ως εξής:

- Βραδυνή αναχώρηση από Travemuende για Malmoe με τη, γνωστή πια σε μένα, Finnlines
- ¶φιξη το επόμενο πρωί και οδήγηση μέχρι το Moss
- Το πρωί δουλειά και μετά αναχώρηση για Δανία
- Δουλειά και μετά το πλοίο από το Helsingoer για το Helsingborg και μετά το βράδυ ξανά από Malmoe για Travemuende

*1η ημέρα*

Δεν μπορεί πια να οδηγήσει κανείς στη Γερμανία!!! Τόση κίνηση, μποτιλιαρίσματα και έργα στους αυτοκινητόδρομους, δε συναντά κανείς πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο ...!!!

Παρόλα αυτά φτάσαμε στην ώρα μας στο Travemuende. Κατευθείαν για φαγητό στο σταθμό και μετά επιβίβαση στο Finntrader, ένα νέο πλοίο για μένα  :Very Happy: 

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

Συνολικά είμασταν 5 Ι.Χ. και αμέτρητα φορτηγά. 

Το πλοίο βρώμικο και για την ηλικία του, πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο. Καμία σύγκριση του πλοίου με τα πλοία της περασμένης χρονιάς, Europalink και Nordlink. 

4.jpg

Εκτός αυτού, από τότε που ανέλαβε ο Grimaldi, το σέρβις έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ ... Τα πληρώματα και οι επιβάτες έχουν πολλά παράπονα. Για παράδειγμα, το φαγητό ήταν πάντα δωρεάν. Τώρα χρεώνεται με 15 €!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

*2η ημέρα*

Πρωί πρωί άφιξη στο Malmoe και αναχώρηση για τη Νορβηγία. Οι αυτοκινητόδρομοι στη Σουηδία είναι το κάτι άλλο!!! Δεν περιγράφονται, πρέπει να τους έχει δει κανείς με τα ίδια τα μάτια του. Ειδικά, όταν έρχεσαι από τη Γερμανία. 

Να ταξιδεύεις 50, 60, 70 χιλιόμετρα στον αυτοκινητόδρομο και να μη συναντάς ψυχή. Πουθενά! Τίποτα!

Μια και σήμερα δεν είχαμε τι άλλο να κάνουμε, πηγαίναμε σιγά και σταματάγαμε και κάπου κάπου για να βγάλω φωτογραφίες για το Nautilia  :Very Happy: 

Στην Uddevalla, λιμάνι φόρτωσης των SAAB.

8.jpg

9.jpg

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω για αυτά τα δύο; Είναι παροπλισμένα; Τα ονόματά τους είναι Snow Drift και Snow Land. Πάντως, μου αρέσουν πολύ

Επόμενη στάση στο Stroemstad. Από εδώ ξεκινάνε τα πλοία της φημισμένης Color Line για το Sandefjord της Νορβηγίας.Τα δρομολόγια εκτελούνται από τα Bohus (1971) και Color Viking (1985). 

Πολύ όμορφο λιμανάκι με ωραία εστιατόρια

5.jpg

6.jpg

7.jpg

Σταματήσαμε και στο Nyborg, λιμάνι αναχώρησης του Mr. Shoppy, πρώην ¶γ. Ανδρέας ΙΙ, αλλά δυστυχώς το χάσαμε για μισή ώρα ... Είχε φύγει κιόλας για το Toensberg στη Νορβηγία, όπου διανυκτερεύει.

----------


## Appia_1978

*3η ημέρα*

Σήμερα διαλέξαμε τη γέφυρα μεταξύ Σουηδίας και Δανίας, λόγω του ότι ο συνάδελφός μου, δεν είχε ξαναταξιδέψει μέσω αυτής. Τιμή: 38 €!!!

*4η ημέρα*

Μετά το ραντεβού με τους πελάτες μας, και λόγω της πίεσής μου, αποφασίσαμε να επιστρέψουμε στο Malmoe μέσω Helsingoer-Helsingborg και όχι της γέφυρας.

Το δρομολόγιο δαιρκεί περίπου 20 λεπτά με πλήρες σέρβις και Duty Free. Κανείς έχει δύο δυνατότητες, τη Scandlines με νεότερα και μεγαλύτερα πλοία (τιμή για ένα αυτοκίνητο και το μέγιστο 9 επιβάτες 21€) και τη HH-Ferries με παλαιότερα και πιο αργά πλοία (τιμή για ένα αυτοκίνητο και το μέγιστο 9 επιβάτες 17€). Φυσικά, το θέμα δε χωρούσε συζήτηση και αποφασίστηκε δημοκρατικά να ταξιδέψουμε με τη HH-Ferries  :Wink: 

Η HH-Ferries χρησιμοποιεί τα Mercandia IV και VIII, πρώην Superflex November και Superflex Bravo. Πρόκειται φυσικά για αδερφά των δικών μας Παντοκράτωρ και Νικόλας Α! 

Είσοδος στο άνω γκαράζ

10.jpg

Το άνω γκαράζ

11.jpg

Πριν τον απόπλου, απέναντι η Σουηδία (Helsingborg)

12.jpg

Οι ανταγωνιστές της Scandlines

13.jpg

Η φθηνή λύση (5€) για όσους δεν έχουν αυτοκίνητο

14.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το ένα από τα δύο μπαρ/εστιατόρια

15.jpg

Το Duty Free Shop

16.jpg

Hamlet καθοδόν για το Helsingoer

17.jpg

Torm Trinity (γνωρίζει κανείς την εταιρεία :Wink: 

18.jpg

Το Ολλανδικό Bothniaborg

19.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Siluna ACE

20.jpg

To Mercandia IV

21.jpg

To λιμάνι του Helsingborg

22.jpg

Vadero Highlander, αγνώστου εταιρείας

23.jpg

Τycho Brahe

24.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Helsingborg, ο σταθμός της ACE και της Scandline

25.jpg

Το παροπλισμένο Gitte 3, πρώην Superflex Delta

26.jpg

Μετά από την άφιξη μας, κάτσαμε να φάμε πρώτα και γυρίσαμε σιγά σιγά στο Malmoe για τη βραδυνή αναχώρηση της Finnlines. Το πλοίο ήταν πάλι το Finntrader.

Ελπίζω να κατάφερα να προσελκύσω λίγο το ενδιαφέρον σας και σας συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα μια βόλτα στη Δυτική Σουηδία!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια πραγματα ΑΡΡΙΑ 1978.Μια ερωτηση.Με τις φωτο που τραβηξες στο λιμανι στα γκαραζ ειχεςκαποιο προβλημα?Γιατι αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι στην ελλαδα ειναι πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, φίλε ΒΕΝ!

Όχι, απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. Απεναντίας, μου έκαναν μάλιστα χώρο για να τραβήξω καλύτερα  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Φίλε Appia καταπληκτικό ρεπορταζ!! Μπράβο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Πααααάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον, να 'σαι καλά!  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ μου Appia_1978, σε ευχαριστούμε γαι την όμορφη ξενάγηση σου στις Σκανδιναυικές χώρες. Μου ξύπνησες αναμνήσεις και όμορφες στιγμές από τα περάσματα μου, αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, με τα φορτηγά που ταξίδευα. Ακόμη το πέρασμα μου με τραίνο από το Helsingborg στο Helsingoer μέσα σε βαγόνι τραίνου με το οποίο μπήκαμε στο φερυ, σε ένα ταξίδι επιστροφής μου στην Ελλάδα, από το Gothenburg μέσω Κοπεγχάγης για την Αθήνα. Αυτό ήταν το 1981-2 και εκτός από πρωτόγνωρο ήταν για μένα κάτι μαγικό και άπιαστο... γνωρίζοντας το πως λειτουργεί το σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο της Ελλάδας. Δεν θα ξεχάσω ακόμη τα πρωινά και νυχτερινά περάσματα μέσα από τα στενά The sound.... (πάντα ξεφόρτωτοι αφού το βύθισμα διέλευσης είναι κάτω από τα 7μέτρα). Εύχομαι να μας ταξιδέψεις σύντομα και σ άλλα μέρη και να μας μεταφέρεις τις εμπειρίες σου εδώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλέ μου φίλε Leo καθώς και υπόλοιποι φίλοι μου, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα ευγενικά σας λόγια. Πιστεύω, ότι αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους ύπαρξης των διαφόρων φόρουμ, η ανταλλαγή απόψεων και εμπειριών  :Wink:  
Ελπίζω σύντομα να μπορέσω να σας παρουσιάσω πάλι κάτι το ενδιαφέρον από τα ξένα!

----------


## Thanasis89

Appia απλά υπέροχο ! Πραγματικά σε ζηλεύω... Συνδυάζεις δύο από τις μεγάλες μου αγάπες ! Το αυτοκίνητο και το πλοίο... Και όταν αυτό συνοδεύεται από τα τοπία και τις υπέροχες πόλεις της Βόρειας Ευρώπης νομίζω ότι είναι το κάτι το διαφορετικό ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες τόσες όμορφες φωτογραφίες μαζί μας ! Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να ακολουθήσω τα χνάρια σου προς το Βορρά...  :Smile:

----------


## Enalia

Απίστευτο οδοιπορικό και υπέροχα καταγεγραμμένο. Ωραία μέρη και πλοία. Κι ωραίες φωτογραφίες επίσης.
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την γεύση του ταξιδιού σου που μας χάρισες.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Το μόνο πράγμα που με λύπησε πραγματικά, ήταν ότι δεν κατάφερα να δω το ¶γ. Ανδρέας ...

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Appia πραγματικά υπέροχο ταξίδι .Έχω περάσει το 97 από Helsingoer προς Helsingborgόπου έμεινα μια εβδομάδα .Θυμάμαι ήταν τέλη Αυγούστου και η θερμοκρασία ήταν 16 βαθμους . Έτρεχα να αγοράσω μπουφάν να ζεστάνω το κοκαλάκι μου ,μιας και είχα παει με κοντομάνικα .
Το βαποράκι που πέρασα απέναντι , δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του ,αλλά θυμάμαι ότι είχε ράγες και έπαιρνε επιβατηγά βαγόνια .
Να σαι καλά να κάνεις συχνά τέτοια όμορφα ταξίδια ! 

ΥΓ:Στο Helsingborg( Σουηδία) είδα τις περισσότερες όμορφες γυναίκες που έχω δει ever !  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

για 'μενα προσωπικα, οι σκανδιναβικες χωρες ειναι οι πιο ομορφες και με τον πιο καλο -συγχρονο- πολιτισμο.. ειδικοτερα η σουηδια ειναι απο τις πιο ομορφες χωρες που μπορει να επισκεφτει καποιος!.. μεσα στον επομενο χρονο, θα (ξανα)επισκεφτω την σουηδια.. 
φιλε ΑΡΡΙΑ 1978 τα θερμα μου συγχαρητιρια για τις υπεροχες εικονες και το φανταστικο ρεπορταζ που μας περιεγραψες!

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτικό φωτορεπορτάζ φίλε Appia!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...μας χάρισες μοναδικές και ασυνήθιστες εικόνες!!
Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε Appia ένα ακόμη ευχαριστώ και από εμένα. Μέχρι να το καταφέρουμε και εμείς αυτό το ταξίδι να είστε καλά όσοι μοιράζεστε μαζί μας την υπέροχη αυτή εμπειρία.

----------


## xara

Το μικρό ανοιχτού τύπου φερρυ Ebba Brahe, προσπαθεί να φτάσει!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ33Z...eature=related

:shock:

----------


## esperos

> Το μικρό ανοιχτού τύπου φερρυ Ebba Brahe, προσπαθεί να φτάσει!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ33Z...eature=related
> 
> :shock:


Ευτυχώς  που  δεν  είμασταν  μέσα! :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

> Ευτυχώς που δεν είμασταν μέσα!


Όντως όντως..... καταστροφή... :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους! 
> Σας παρουσιάζω σήμερα μερικές εικόνες από ένα σύντομο επαγγελματικό ταξίδι στη Σκανδιναβία πριν λίγες ημέρες. 
> 
> Μαζί με ένα συνάδελφο είχαμε δύο ραντεβού για δουλειά, κόντα στο Helsingoer (Δανία) και στο Moss (Νορβηγία). Ευτυχώς, ξέροντας ότι μου αρέσουν τα πλοία, δεν είχε πρόβλημα στο να με αφήσει να κανονίσω το ταξίδι 
> 
> Τελικά το πλάνο διαμορφώθηκε ως εξής:
> 
> - Βραδυνή αναχώρηση από Travemuende για Malmoe με τη, γνωστή πια σε μένα, Finnlines
> - ¶φιξη το επόμενο πρωί και οδήγηση μέχρι το Moss
> ...



Σχόλιο 1 :Σήμερα είδα το οδοιπορικό σου στις Σκανδιναβικές χώρες και μπορώ να πω ότι ζήλεψα πάρα πολύ και στην πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πάω!!!!!!πολύ ωραίο το αφιέρωμα σου!

Σχόλιο 2 : Το τελευταίο σχόλιο σου τα λέει όλα αλλά κάτι μου θυμίζει...Α ναι...Το υπερπλοίο που μας φέρανε από την Ιταλία και ενώ βλέπω ότι τα παράπονα είναι ίδια με την Βόρεια Ευρώπη προσπαθόυν να μας πείσουν να μαστε και υπερήφανοι!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ευτυχώς  που  δεν  είμασταν  μέσα!


Τώρα τρόμαξα πραγματικά ! Μήπως πρέπει να υιοθετήσουν τα απαγορευτικά ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι καταλαβα οι επιβατες ηταν μεσα στα αυτοκινητα τους.Σιγουρα δεν περασαν καλα και τα δυο.

----------


## Karolos

_Καταπληκτικό φωτογραφικό ταξίδι για εμάς και με μεγάλη ποικιλία τύπων βαποριών, Συγχαρητήρια._

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου Appia αυτο το ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ αφιερωμα με τις σπανιες εικονες και περιγραφες δεν το ειχα δει. Να σαι καλα, μα δειχνεις νεα τοπια, νεες θαλασσες!!! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα προσπαθήσω φέτος για ακόμα ένα (και καλύτερο!)  :Wink:

----------

